# MEDIVET - DOES ANYONE USE THIS CHAIN OF VETS? (Following previous Panorama Post)



## armywag (22 July 2010)

Im not sure i want to watch this tonight - sounds awful!

Does anyone use Medivets?


----------



## Kenzo (22 July 2010)

I'd actually never heard of them, until I had a read through on that link on the other post.


----------



## Godknows (22 July 2010)

Kenzo said:



			I'd actually never heard of them, until I had a read through on that link on the other post. 

Click to expand...

Me neither.  Although I say that I think I've heard the name but thought they were the people who made the drugs.  (Am I thick or what)??


----------



## bexwarren24 (22 July 2010)

Godknows said:



			Me neither.  Although I say that I think I've heard the name but thought they were the people who made the drugs.  (Am I thick or what)??

Click to expand...

If your thick then I am too as I assumed the same, never heard of them. Heard of City vets, they're the only big chain I know of.


----------



## Godknows (22 July 2010)

So I've googled Medivet and read this

http://www.medivet.co.uk/news_view.asp?id=112

Watched the video's and read this well as best I can

http://www.medivet.co.uk/UploadedDocuments/Letter2 Handwritten.pdf

Will definately be watching tonight


----------



## UnaB (22 July 2010)

bexwarren24 said:



			If your thick then I am too as I assumed the same, never heard of them. Heard of City vets, they're the only big chain I know of.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, i thought they made the drugs as well!!

I am interested to see what the programme shows.  I use a very small practice for my animals, even for my horses routine treatment.  They are brilliant and i trust them 100%.  Not sure i'd trust a big chain so much...


----------



## Fransurrey (22 July 2010)

I'm scared to watch, now, as my local vet is a Medivet. Saying that, after a while of 'locums', which I was stuck with as my 'hospice case' cat was already under them for liver treatment, a really nice lady vet has started there and is consistently there! We've developed a rapport and she's the only reason I still go. If she leaves, I do!


----------



## Divasmum (22 July 2010)

We have several branches within easy drive of here (Watford). I use Park Vets for the horse and dog. Great staff there.


----------



## happyhack (22 July 2010)

Divasmum said:



			We have several branches within easy drive of here (Watford). I use Park Vets for the horse and dog. Great staff there.
		
Click to expand...

Most people I know from the area use Park too. I know a couple that use Medivet but for convenience more than anything.


----------



## Shysmum (22 July 2010)

I won't be watching - just the trailer was enough for me. Just cannot abide watching animal abuse. Please post after it what investigation is/has been going on, ta muchly. sm x


----------



## Snowysadude (22 July 2010)

Divasmum was about to say the same thing! I live in watford as well and use park vets  Although a friend of mine uses medivet for her dog in ricky


----------



## LauraWheeler (22 July 2010)

My sister is a vet nurse with them? just gonna read the thread properly and see what it's about.


----------



## LauraWheeler (22 July 2010)

I can't believe that. 
No wonder my sister is so stressed at the mo. 
She loves her job and loves animals. She is amazing with them and would never hurt or misstreat them. I hope these acusations have nothing to do with her branch. (She works somewhere in London I think). I get loads of free advice from her and the vets at her practice when somethings wrong with charlie brown even though i'm not a client.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (22 July 2010)

I used to use the St Albans and Watford branches for my dog, and (latterly) cats. Never had any issues and they were always kind to the animals. 

Would rather use them than another vet we used for the cats whose misprescription overdose of a drug killed one of our cats :-(((and  who then tried to cover up by altering the case notes :-O

Will watch with interest tho...


----------



## ceiron (22 July 2010)

the brain branch in focus is the watford branch, with the hendon branch featuring also.

we mainly use the redborn branch and alba there is very very good but they have been transferred to the watford branch a couple of times.

its a very big talking point here currently.

although in response all industries have good and bad, but they are not cheap at all so that issue does not surprise me.

and as stated there is a lack of legal guidelines for trainees etc ..

so perhaps this will promt the rvc to rectify this.


----------



## dany (22 July 2010)

Did they mention anyother branches? my dog is in the Battersea branch as we speak, but I have to say the vet there has been nothing but exemplory.


----------



## LauraWheeler (22 July 2010)

The Battersea branch is one my sister is sometimes at i think. There would be no abuse while she is in charge i can assure you. utherwise she wouldn't work there.


----------



## cbmcts (22 July 2010)

The Southend branch is my old vets out of hours service (one of the main reasons that they are my old vets!) They are also the drop off point for stray dogs so I've also been in and out of there a few time.

Only used them once with a cat with an infection on a Saturday night - collected her Monday morning and the bill was £666, just for antibs, a drip and nursing. My God, they know how to charge

As for the care issues, I'm not really surprised as most of the staff seem to quite inexperienced and very, very young so I would imagine that they are unqualified.....


----------



## misterjinglejay (22 July 2010)

I've a friend whose late husband was a partner at a practice that was bought out by Medivet. Had continual problems with complaints, running out of stock, not being paid etc! He left very soon after that!


----------



## TheMule (22 July 2010)

By the looks of the trailers, it's not the vets who are doing anything wrong, it's possibly the vet nurses/ assistants who are often 'backstage'


----------



## Montyforever (22 July 2010)

Am going to watch, but i only use a small scale vets that ive always used.

Very understanding even when i was about 10 trying to save my gerbil that i hindsight should have been pts (they did say this, but they said they would try first!)


----------



## ceiron (22 July 2010)

TheMule said:



			By the looks of the trailers, it's not the vets who are doing anything wrong, it's possibly the vet nurses/ assistants who are often 'backstage'
		
Click to expand...

no offence but the vets should be in charge of the unqualified and trainee's so its as much them as it is the back room staff.

also when i pay a vet bill for veterinary treatment i expect the appropriately qualified person to be doing it, if i wanted trainees firstly i would go the vet college and pay accordingly and secondly i wouldnt be using unsupervised trainees at all.

as for other branches, i am unsure what if any are mentioned tbh, i only know the watford and hendon branches are definitely in it.


----------



## LauraWheeler (22 July 2010)

TheMule said:



			By the looks of the trailers, it's not the vets who are doing anything wrong, it's possibly the vet nurses/ assistants who are often 'backstage'
		
Click to expand...

My sister is deff fully qualified.


----------



## Ella19 (22 July 2010)

I haven't seen the programme or reports yet but please don't tar all practices with the same brush, equally not all trainee's are as bad! I've been doing my vet nurse training but I was always always accompanied by a qualified member of staff at all times and never allowed to do anything out of my depth. Everyone has to learn and training in practice is a fantastic way for people to do this, it gives you the hands on experience you will never learn at uni and is in my oppinion invaluable, however I do agree that you should be monitored and accompanied at all times by a qualifed member of staff when dealing with animals in your care. The RVC have accredited training practices and for this they do regular checks, practices have to be of a certain standard and at least one member of staff alongside vets are trained to teach trainees and all other staff in practice are fully qualified.


----------



## Charlotte125 (22 July 2010)

I am a newly qualified vet nurse after studying for 4 years the RVC in London. I know a number of veterinary nursing students on my course who did their work exp at the practice in question. I know that none of them would ever hurt an animal. 

Originally Posted by TheMule  
By the looks of the trailers, it's not the vets who are doing anything wrong, it's possibly the vet nurses/ assistants who are often 'backstage'
This comment really annoys me. Not every vet is perfect.

I will be watching tonight, but please dont tarr us all with the same brush! there are bad ppl in every job. 
Charlotte


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 July 2010)

Divasmum said:



			We have several branches within easy drive of here (Watford). I use Park Vets for the horse and dog. Great staff there.
		
Click to expand...




Snowysadude said:



			Divasmum was about to say the same thing! I live in watford as well and use park vets  Although a friend of mine uses medivet for her dog in ricky
		
Click to expand...




lachlanandmarcus said:



			I used to use the St Albans and Watford branches for my dog, and (latterly) cats. Never had any issues and they were always kind to the animals.
		
Click to expand...

OMG, quick, mini-meet! I'm round the corner from the Watford one on St Albans Road! 

I use Park for the horse (our school caretaker's GF is a small animal nurse at Park and I like Chris-he hugs my pony when he comes up!) and a local small vet for the dogs. 

I don't know if I can watch it: Medivet admit the vet nurse badly mishandled the dog in the clip and was 'admonished' (should have been sacked, come on!) but I can't find any mention of the vets themselves.


----------



## jack9 (22 July 2010)

thing is though - if (as said on medivet webpage).......that th eonly way to train is by practicle.......


fair enough - but supervision?!?!?!  



i hope they get slammed in this programme- and thats just for seeing the trailer on that poor dog


----------



## guesstimation (22 July 2010)

Just watching now it's shocking, never heard of them before now though


----------



## Kellys Heroes (22 July 2010)

Never heard of them before either and never used them - but from that program I am kinda glad!!!
but agreed with some comments...in any job its very easy to highlight the bad apples and bad jobs done along with the mistakes, as its so expected today that things are done well and therefore aren't shown..
But I don't condone the way animals were treated, the way fraud was committed, and the way owners were cheated out of more money...that's bad practise. What a highlighting program.
We use a small practise near us, with only 3 vets and have done ever since we moved here about 9 years ago - we have never had any problems nor had our dogs come back with any issues.
K x


----------



## Ranyhyn (22 July 2010)

*snort*

They dont anymore!!!


----------



## LauraWheeler (22 July 2010)

Kitsune said:



			*snort*

They dont anymore!!!
		
Click to expand...

My sister will be out of a job if they don't   
This would NEVER happen at her practice.


----------



## twiglet84 (22 July 2010)

I am totally appalled after watching that. As a qualified and registered veterinary nurse i take my job extremely seriously and i find that fact that they use trainee nurses - not registered under the RCVS - basically kennel maids, trying to do the job that i do totally irresponsible and decieptful to their clients.

How the hell is that Aaron bloke now a head nurse!!!! What planet are they on, if he came within a foot of my animal i'd lay him out. I am pleased to say that all my colleagues are qualifed and we do follow RCVS guidelines. Our head nurse is the president of the British Veterinary Nursing Association and i can assure you we do look after patients, dont overcharge and love the job we do. x I hope people start asking "who is looking after my pet when he/she is at the vets" x


----------



## Ranyhyn (22 July 2010)

Sorry LW - I'm sure they have good vets - but I wouldnt be happy to work for them after their blatant fibs have been exposed like that.  I think you have to believe in the company you work for - and I couldnt believe in them.


----------



## pastie2 (22 July 2010)

I have to admit that I really dont think that I shall be registering any of my animals to Medivet. Thank god I have vets that treat my pets with dignity and me with integrety(sp).


----------



## LauraWheeler (22 July 2010)

I have just been chatting to my sis on FB and she is very upset by this whole thing. I just don't see why everyone is slaging anyone who works for medivet off. She says it is happening on all the vetenary forums. My sis is bl**dy good at her job and is such a lovely caring person. As are the vets who work at her practice. They have given me advice on Charlie Brown before and they realy didn't have to. This is one insedent in one practice and as we know the BBC have a habit of blowing all things out of praportion. I'm not saying this isn't true and my sis doesn't know if it is or not but medivet is a big buisness they have lots of practices all over and lots of employees. Just because this has happened once at one practice doesn't mean it happens at them all. and just because this has happened at medivet doesn't mean it won't happen at your vets to. So why you all slag medivet and all there employees off.
Panarama have made programs about how all hunting people are evil is that true then?
Sorry this thread has just realy upset me. I'm extra sensative at the mo obviosly but the fact that my sis is so upset by so many peoples nasty comments due to a tv program has just made me so cross and upset.


----------



## twiglet84 (22 July 2010)

Firstly we can only comment of the facts and that is of trainee nurses performing procedures which are illegal, deceiptfully charging clients and manhandling. The worst part is the blantant lies that Medivet have come up with to cover them up!! No one has said your sister is a bad nurse so theres no need to get upset and like her then i would never allow this to happen in my practice, but in the branches filmed, there was misconduct and i hope now people find out who really is looking after there animals! x


----------



## Berpisc (22 July 2010)

So many good people look after their patients and get tarred with the same brush as a few bad b*stards. 
that is the way things seem to go.  Dont be upset LW, there are a whole load of good vets and vet nurses out there


----------



## LauraWheeler (22 July 2010)

It is the same in all walks of life i know. People moan at me all the time about yards being run by unqualified members of staff. Then the same people tell me i should set up a yard. I'm unqualified I also teach but have no BHS exams. Does all this make me a bad person? Does that mean i will be crule to all the animals in my care?


----------



## Godknows (22 July 2010)

The undercover journalist said she worked there for several months and at 15 of the practices.  Some were fine but these on film have blatantly been filmed how can they dispute the evidence unless the film has been tampered with.

I can only assume that regarding the charges that they are on a bonus or percentage system.  If so it should be stopped fixed prices and up front with no added extras before making your decision.  No wonder insurance companies are increasing their charges.  The losers as always the pets and their loving owners.


----------



## branmash (22 July 2010)

Hi The 'problems' of Medivet have I'm afraid been going on since the 1980's, I'm not saying they are all bad but unfortunately have a bad reputation with other veterinary practices. I was not surprised that the group chain was in fact Medivet on the Panorama prog.


----------



## twiglet84 (22 July 2010)

The bottom line is they are carrying our procedures illegally!!! That makes them bad people. And if they are cruel too then they are prats as well! I think your missing the point because you feel its aimed at your sister. This is aimed at what we have witnessed, they are not following guidelines and putting animals at risk. Your sister is qualified and if she follows the guidlelines then has nothing to worry about. If she doesnt work in either of the branches shown and she has a good clientelle, they will trust the practice and continue to use them x


----------



## LauraWheeler (22 July 2010)

I was upset as most posters where implying all medivet staff are evil and that seems to be what most people think from the conversation i've had with my sis tonight. I'm not defending the ones who did wrong and broke the law I'm defending all the other medivet staff who do a good job and take excelent care of any animal in there charge.
My sis has just informed me that people are saying on facebook that  they will find out if the nurses at non medivet practices trained at medivet

and not use them either. All because of this tv program thats what upsets me.


----------



## bexwarren24 (23 July 2010)

LauraWheeler said:



			I was upset as most posters where implying all medivet staff are evil and that seems to be what most people think from the conversation i've had with my sis tonight. I'm not defending the ones who did wrong and broke the law I'm defending all the other medivet staff who do a good job and take excelent care of any animal in there charge.
My sis has just informed me that people are saying on facebook that  they will find out if the nurses at non medivet practices trained at medivet

and not use them either. All because of this tv program thats what upsets me.
		
Click to expand...

Not all medi-vet staff were portrayed as bad, to me they came across as money grabbing yes but I am very wary of all vets when it comes to this. It's amazing how much more expensive treatments seem to be when insurance companies are footing the bill. There were some bad apples shown yes but there were also ome good ones. Remember the nurse who was mortified that the other male nurse smacked the dog. She complained which showed to me that there are obviousy resposible/caring individuals there too.


----------



## Ranyhyn (23 July 2010)

Say for instance, Tesco, started treating their staff badly, over charging people, consistently badly handling food etc and dangering people's lives...

I wouldn't shop at Tesco.

I'm sure Tesco has lots of lovely shelf stackers, but principle dictates if you disagree with the way a company runs - you boycott them and make a stand.  I would beget my principles for the fact that a friend shelf stacks @ Tesco.  

Its for the greater good LW, people make a stand and slag off Medivet - and hopefully they will improve their services - which can only be good.

Meanwhile GOOD vets, nurses and trainees at Medivet and indeed ANY practise can hold their heads high as THEY know they aren't the accused.


----------



## MedivetInfo (24 July 2010)

Worked for this company at their converted warehouse head office in Watford approx. 10 years ago and quit in disgust after a couple of weeks.  It is run by a big, beefy guy who comes to work in his shorts and is very aggressive and highly intimidating.  Can confirm from the inside that they operate a partnership cum franchise with the vets who sign up with them.  The vet gets to use their logos and name and also gets paid a very low basic salary (£10k per annum in those days).  The rest of the money to pay for his rent, phone, staffing etc comes from the commissions he makes from the expensive medicines supplied by Medivet.  So its in the vet's interest to prescribe as much as possible for your animal when you take it there as he works on commission.

Medivet never check out the background, qualifications and experience of the vet or his staff.  They are only interested in supplying him as much of their medication as they can,


----------



## Jesstickle (24 July 2010)

At the risk of being shot down in flames...

are we all seriously going to base our view on this chain of vets on what panorama has to say without any further investigation (those of you who have worked there excluded)?

Panorama which is made by the BBC? The BBC who have been FORCED to disclose salaries because they're ridiculous and we pay them? The BBC who were found guilty of a huge phone in scandal? Possibly just possibly, not the best source.

And even if this isn't a gross misrepresentation by the BBC to raise viewing figures,  these things do happen.Your lovely small vet might be just as bad but you'll never get to know it becasue they're too small to be interesting to a TV crew. 

I am in no way condoning what has happened but I also refuse to condone the actions of the press in this country. They are sensationalist **** stirrers I'm afraid and you're all being sucked in by them. This sort of reaction just vindicates their descision to make one sided documentaries which whip everyone into a frenzy.

LW, please don't be upset. I'm sure your sister is excellent at her job and would never stand for any cruelty on her watch and I really don't think anyone wants to imply otherwise. FWIW I worked somewhere much worse than medivet in terms of public perception and I know what you mean. I felt that we were all tarred with the same brush too and it can be hurtful. 

My apologies for the long rant.


----------



## YorksG (24 July 2010)

jesstickle, I absolutely agree, the BBC documentary makers seem to think that all the professions are fair game for a kicking. Last week it was teachers, next week it will be some other poor souls. They have had a go at nurses on elderly wards, social workers are always an easy target for them, as are any of the professions where the workers are unable to defend themselves on individual cases (because of not being able to discuss individual cases as a result of client confidentiality). And as a side issue, I find Jeremy Vines pseudo sincere voice makes me feel quite ill!


----------



## Jesstickle (24 July 2010)

yorksG said:



			I find Jeremy Vines pseudo sincere voice makes me feel quite ill!
		
Click to expand...

Hehe. That made me smile  Even after I have spent an hour muck picking. No mean feat I can tell you.

I used to quite like him but he's sold his soul to the media devil it would seem. Honestly. I am disgusted that any state funded television station is allowed to make such dross. They really are getting to the point where they could give the daily hate a run for their money for sheer ridiculousness. Sigh


----------

